# IUI - early ovulatioin



## amethyst_uk (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi ladies


I'm having a panic and hope you can help!


I am on CD9 - took my trigger as 9.30 last night, but have lots of EWCM this morning.  I have done this twice before and not had so much EWCM.  I was under the impression that you ovulate 36hrs after trigger - this is barley 12 hours and now I worried that I am ovulating early and that as my IUI isn't until tomorrow morning that I will have missed ovulation by then.


Any advice?


Thanks


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

HI there

Yes, you would usually ovulate around 36 hours after the HCG injection.  Although you may not have noticed it before, each treatment cycle can vary, as can our hormone levels.  EWCM is due to increase in oestrogen from the developing following leading up to ovulation....perfectly normal.  After ovulation your CM would become thicker, creamier due to higher progesterone levels.

Sounds like a good sign that your follicles are maturing nicely, just in time to ovulate.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## amethyst_uk (Dec 15, 2009)

Thank you - you are a fountain of knowledge.  What would we do without you!


----------

